# Tiny WHITE things swimming in the water!



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right section or not so feel free to move it.

Anyways I was checking my Betta Tank this morning and to my horror I noticed every teenie tiny WHITE THINGS swimming in the tank! I have no idea what they are. One was hanging around a Marimo and another was just free swimming. 

They are very very small. Are they water fleas? What should I do?

It is a 3 gallon tank with weekly water changes (1 to 1.5 gallons). The tank is planted with a temp of 80 degrees


Thanks for the help.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

They are probably copepods. They are harmless, feed the betta a little less every day and they will eventually disappear. BTW the betta will probably eat snack on them at some point.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have any small shrimps in there like Cherry shrimps? the babies are very tiny and look like a white tiny spec that moves around.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had these guys in my nano tanks. Sometime they would cover a significant portion of the glass. Put any small fish in there and they'll be delicious snacks. Harmless. Regular water changes, less feeding and they will likely disappear.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Planaria? happens with ammonia spikes


The word "swimming" makes me think these aren't planaria. Probably copepods or some sort of infusoria perhaps. Entirely harmless either way.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

coepods in my shrimp tank were easily managed by a single guppy and there were lots.
root of the problem is overfeeding usually.
they should be harmless but they drove me nuts looking at them so I picked up a male guppy who got well fed for a week or two.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I think it indeed may be some sort of water flea or copepod. They have a really strange jerky way of moving about. Any way one swam in front of my Betta and he gobbled it up. I guess I won't worry too much about it right now.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to have live food for your beta. 

Probably reduce the normal feeding for a while to balance out things.


----------

